# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 50



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Part 50 Hooarhhh   

Lets hope 50 is our lucky number, good luck starr


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Just wanted so send loads of     to Starr.   hunny.

Big   to all you other lovely ladies.

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Starr xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr hoping for good news xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr fingers crossed, thinking of you hun.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -                          

  to all you other lovelies, happy Friday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Starr – keeping everything crossed for you hunny              
In a dash…gotta leave the office in an hour and soooooo much to do before heading off to Cornwall this pm. Love ya all and will check in when I'm back on April 10th...sorry for not writing a 'proper' post…
Kelly – tons of luck for ec, chicken!
Love and hugs to all,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire-so jealous of you going to Cornwall,have a fab time hunny.

Erica-yey Its Friday  

Starr-thinking of you so much you wouldn't believe,we are all here for you hunny,really hoping you get your much deserved BFP   

Moomin-hope your ok hun,I was gonna ask you if you would mind posting for me when its my e/c,dont worry if you cant 

Loads of love to all and have a fab weekend,cant sit at the computer too long cos my back is killing me 

Nothing much from me,got abit paranoid today as all the discomfort in my tummy had practically gone and I have been having quite alot of egg white discharge(sorry tmi) called the clinic and they said its totally normal and not to panic and to still go in for scan in the morning,so drama over I hope,getting anxious about the scan tomorrow,I really do want to egg share so I hope the little ones have had a growth spurt

Thanks for all your good luck wishes  could not do this without you lot!!

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Well there's good news and bad!

The pee test at the hospital was positive.. faint but def there....but i'm now also bleeding as well.. not loads but enough to casue me more worry!!

They've taken a blood test which i have to call this avo for. 

At the moment i'm fine....the fat lady's not singing but humming quietly in the corner. Will update you as soon as i know"!!

Thanks all of you for caring..

Will try and catch up with you all soon

Love to you all


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Starr Why is nothing ever easy  . I'm hoping that the +ve pee test is a very good sign and that the blood tests will confirm your   . Lots of ladies spot during PG (especially when AF is due) so I hope that's all it is. Keeping everything crossed fro you hon     .

Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope there are loads of lovely egg-share follies ready for EC.

Will be thinking about you both. 

I'm not in the office until Thursday next week so will look forward to catching up then.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Struthie -  
Misky - 
Star - 
Aliso1 - 
JED - ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06 
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  ​
* IVF Students   *​
Kellydallard - 

Jess P - d/r ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May
Bendybird - Starting IVF soon
TessaF - Starting IVF soon
Sair - First IVF app in April
Holly - Starting again soon 
Jo9 - Going again soon
Jodsterrun - Tests before another IVF
Tcardy - Starting IVF soon
Hopeful4712 - Starting IVF soon​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - I hope the bleeding stops soon and you get good news from your clinic soon  
(waiting to move you up the list to the bfp's   )


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry Guys

Blood results are only 15 so think that it's all over. Got to go back on thurs to check all gone down.

There could be a miracle but i'm not expecting one.

Feeling very sad as thought that maybe we might get lucky. 

Thanks again for all your support xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Starr - I'm so sorry honey   .

Nothing I can say will make you feel better.  

Hoping and praying for a miracle.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

I agree with doods,really hoping and praying a little miracle will happen,thinking of you so much sweetie!!!!

Kelly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr I am so sorry


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr what a rollercoaster for you sweetheart. Sending you lots of love and cuddles honey xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - I am thinking of you, hoping and preying


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Starr    Thinking of you.

Sarahjj
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Starr - you poor thing - its been so up and down for you.

Just to let you know although I don't post much on here at the mo - I'm thinking of you (and the same goes for the rest of you)    

Cathy


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Starr

I am sorry to read your news this morning

  

Ali


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - I am so sorry Hun to read your news - I have tears in my eyes for you.  Sending you and your DH loads of love and


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Feel free to text me when you go for egg collection and I will be more than happy to update everyone for you.  Wishing you all the best Hun


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks Moomin your a star 

Sorry for no personals,feeling really poop,got a really bad cold and cant take anything for it,feeling really icky .

Scan showed that there were 9 good size follies and 5 more in the making,got to go for another scan on Monday.Feeling really low at the mo,I should be feeling posotive cos of the good response,just want to get it all done with,not coping with it all as well as I thought I would 

Sorry for the me post,will be back after scan on Monday

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Sending you lots of   to help you feel better chick.
Great news from your scan though


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - hope you are feeling better. Great news on your follies & good luck for your scan tomorrow       

Hi Moomin - how are you doing? 

Starr  

Hello to everyone else

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj - I am ok thanks, have been signed off work for a couple of weeks as suffering from all day pregnancy sickness, but I think it is starting to get better, yesterday and today haven't been so bad.  Seeing my midwife next Saturday - hope to get another scan booked soon.

How are you doing?  Any sickness, tiredness etc

Take care of yourself

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Moomin - hope you are feeling better   Take it easy & look after yourself. Good luck with your appointment next Saturday.    I've been feeling tired but no other symptoms really. I had one day of sickness early on but nothing since  . I have my 8.5 wk scan on Friday - so am hoping everything will be OK then. 
Take care
love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

It sounds like it has been a bit of a rollercoster on here over the last week. 

Starr - I am sooo sorry to hear your result, but hope that the fat lady is still just humming and that things look different next week. Sending you lots of strength and care! Hope the retail therapy helps!

Ali - I am sending you advance good luck for testing on Wednesday, as I may not get back on. I truly hope that this is your turn! 

Kelly - sooo pleased that your blood tests came back positive re the immunity so you can see your mum and dad. That must have been difficult as you seem to get a lot of support from them. Also lovely news on your follies. Stay positive, no amount of wishing is going to make it go faster - just take care of yourself. It sounds like you are going through a tough time with your headaches.

Sarah - I am soo sorry that this IUI did not work for you, but am pleased you have a plan. It sounds like they have found out a few things along the way - so I here's hoping it is enough to make the difference next time round. 

Jo - I hope your egg transfer went well last week and that you are enjoying your days off. Sending you lots of positive thoughts!!

Struthie - it sounds like you have a plan too. All the very best with the next phase. I hope that it is positive for you!!

Lilly - it is lovely to hear you are feeling better. I completely understand the 'giving yourself a good talking to' and am a great believer in self talk. I think I would have been dragged off long ago if there was a tape recorder in my car! Your lists are legend, but can you take me off the two week wait now please. 

Murtle - thank you for your kind thoughts. I hope you are well. 

Moomin - Great to hear that you have not been feeling so bad in the last few days. I hope that only gets better for you and that you get to relax and enjoy some of your time off as well! 

Well, I have been hiding under my rock for the last week. Testing on Wednesday was also negative. I did not think this would be so hard, as while trying to stay positive thought I had a good balance on things. Anyway - am being a total cow to DH and am going to undertake the Lilly school of treatment and undertake some retail therapy tomorrow. Desperately need a new hair cut too. Am doing lots of self talking, trying to get myself back into a routine and telling myself that I have learnt lots for 'next time'. We'll see. 

I hope you all had lovely Weekends and that the sun shone some of the time!!

Take the very best of care

M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Misky - I am sorry to see that you had a BFN  
Good on you for trying to look forward but don't shut out your feelings. It makes things twice as bad in the long run. We are here if you need to talk  

Kellydallard - Good luck with your scan tomorrow 
Hope you are feeling a little better now


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Lilly, 

Thanks - it is not so much as shutting feelings out but rather taking them a little at a time otherwise they become too overwhelming. Have a day off tomorrow, so am looking forward to mspending some time on my own. 

Take care

M x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr - So sorry sweetheart. Sending you lots of   Take good care of each other.

Misky -   Enjoy your day off. 

Lilly -    

Kelly -   Great follie count. Good luck with the scan today. Glad your immunity tests came back ok. I hope you are feeling better today

Sarah - Good luck for the scan on Friday  

Aless - If you happen to look in                                I miss you heaps. Will be thinking of you this week.

As for me - af came 5 days early this month as is being a right old  . Spent most of the weekend cuddling up to my hot water bottle on the sofa. WHat a waste of a beautiful weekend. It had finally stopped raining too!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Murtle -   to the bad old   giving you a hard time.
  
right back at you


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Star honey- just wanted to pop in and send you my love and a big hug.  I was really hoping that this time round it was going to work for you. Nothing I can say will help but please believe we're all here for you.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

misky - sorry to hear about your bfn hun   it IS hard to get the positive/negative balance right..in fact i think its simply impossible...thats why this whole thing screws you up....you just cant do both easily. how was the retail therapy and 'lily session'? did ya get yourself a haircut?  i used to save up treats for after txt as its soooo important to make yourself feel good after a bfn. 
lotsa hugs hun 

 to all you other iui turned ivf-ers 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Misky - so sorry about the BFN. 

Ali & Jed       

Kelly - I'm worried about you as you didn't post after your scan yesterday.   Is everything alright sweetie?  

Love to everyone...
Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

The Restaurant for the meet has been booked, details can be found on the following thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


Well DDay for me tomorrow.  But not giving it a hope in hell, all symptoms have disappeared and it is worse having been pregnant before to know all the twinges.

Do you think it could be different on the IVF hormomones or am I just grasping at straws?  

Ali


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon peeps,

Sorry I have been awol,I haven't been very well at all,started as a cold last week but ended up as flu at the weekend.Didnt even make the pictures sat night  Have hardly eaten anything for 3 days and really didnt think I would make my scan yesterday cos I felt so bad . I am also struggling on the huge belly front,v,v uncomftable!! and to add to all of that I have been an emotional wreck THE JOYS

It seems really weird at the mo,like everyday is a blur,Think it has started to get to Oliver aswell cos we are at the hospital so much and that has been upsetting me cos he isnt toally ready to be told as he wouldnt understand and we dont want to get him excited before we know for sure. Had another scan this morning and have just called for the results,we now have 15 follies    and a few tiddlers.Back again in the morning and it should be the last scan    Stick a fork in me ,im done  

I am really sorry I dont have time for personals today ,It hurts if I sit for too long.will be able to catch up properly v.soon as my brother in law is lending me a lap top.Promise I will keep you up to date,thanks for all your good luck wishes  

You are all in my thoughts as always

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Sorry you are having a rough time of it, I am sure you will feel so much better once you have got through egg collection.  15 Follies is fab news, keeping everything crossed for you for egg collection at the end of the week. 

Look after yourself Hun, and remember you know where I am if  you need me

Sending loads of love to you all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - congratulations on your follies - that is great news   Hope you are feeling better very soon. Good luck for EC     

Ali - good luck        

Misky -so sorry     

Starr    

Murtle - hope you are feeling better  

Moomin - hope you are OK & not suffering too much sickness now  

Hi to Doods, Molly, kj, Linds, Lilly, Shazia, Candy & everyone else

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aliso 1 - Good luck for testing  

Kellydallard - Sorry to hear that you are feeling squiffy at the moment  
15 follies is great news! Was beginning to worry when you had not reported in. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow and your tummy is not to sore


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ali - good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you        

Kelly -   follie     No wander your sore! Make sure you kepp drinking plenty - especially with the nasty flu   I hope you are feeling much better soon.   for Oli - he must be very confused at the moment - let's hope you have some good news to tell him in a few weeks


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - I have posted on the friends thread but just wanted to send you some more     
Misky -    so sorry to hear about your BFN. Thinking of you & hoping that each day gets a little easier. Take it slowly & as Kj said treat yourself you deserve it.
Lilly -  for the new list, how are things with you?   
Doods -   how are you doing?
Moomin - Good to hear the sickness is easing off a little   when is your next scan? And thank you for sorting the next meet   
Kelly - 15 follies is amazing    When is ec? Hope that you feel a bit better now too   
Ali -         for testing today.
Murtle - Sorry   is giving you a hard time   & isn't so annoying when she spoils the weekend   Hope the pain eases soon.
Sarah -   for your scan on Friday & great to hear that you aren't suffering any sickness   

     to everyone else. Sorry I'm not around much, work is mad now that we have half the staff following the redundancies. It will settle in a month or 2 hopefully. Will chase smear tx results next week    as it's 4 weeks on Monday. 

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

I am so sorry this is quick again but I really cant focus very well,still feeling absolutley pants,just hope it does not effect anything 

Scan today shows 16 follies   I am so happy it looks like we can still egg share if all goes to plan 

E/C is this Friday at 9:30   dead nervous,so any tips/advice would be great,will pop on tomorrow.

Love to all and thankyou so much for all the good luck vibes and follie dances,they have deffo worked   

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - That is such great news 
Don't be scared, I am sure you will be fine


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - there is nothing to be scared of for egg collection.  I was sedated for mine, remember the Dr putting the stuff in my hand and the next thing it was all over.  Will be thinking of you Hun, and remember to text me so that I can update everyone!!!!!


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


It was a   for me today.  I knew it would be, but still blubbered like a baby at work.

Anyway onwards and upwards, going on holiday 7 weeks today, so start 2nd attempt in June.


Good luck to you all

ALi


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ali - Sorry to hear it was a   for you, sending you loads of love and hugs

Take care of yourself

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Well what another fab morning weather wise - the sky is blue and the    , how is everyone??

Kelly - Wishing you the best of luck for your scan today, hope you get the go ahead for your egg collection tomorrow.

At last I am starting to feel human again, went out for a meal last night with some friends and really didn't want to go as wasn't hungry, well that soon changed when I got there and stuffed an 8oz rump steak down me, with chips and salad.  And today I feel like my normal self again - well as normal as I will ever be!!!     

Got a mega busy weekend coming up as it is my mum's 60th today and they are coming down tomorrow for the weekend, got my bro, SIL and niece arriving on Saturday and then doing lunch for 14 people on Sunday, well my dad is!!!  

Oh and I have the midwife turning up on Saturday afternoon.

Right off to hang the washing outside - rescue helicopter is hovering over our house at the moment and it is driving me mad - it is the one that was on the BBC programme Seaside Rescue.

Catch ya's all later     

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Not had time to catch up properly but wanted to send a big   to Starr and Misky.

Kelly - well done on all those lovely follies and   for EC tomorrow.

Murtle - Sorry to hear AF was such a   . Hope you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone else.



If I don't have any messages in my outbox does that mean that I haven't sent any PMs? I have tried to send loads but had no replies   .

D x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Doods sweetheart don't know about the messages sorry, maybe try asking on the technical board   
Hope ur doing well, just realised you are exactly one week behind me  

Ali sweetpea so sorry for your disappointing bfn, but glad you have something to look forward to. Good luck with the next try in June, sure the hols will relax you and you will be more than ready when the time comes xxx

Good luck Kellsbells. Hope ur feeling better hun, flu is awful. I had it the week after found out about bfp and it wiped me out completely so look after yourself.

Kisses to all xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ali - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of   I hope your holiday helps ease the pain.

Kelly - Poor you! If I lived closer and I would come and look after you all. I hope you are feeling better soon. Best of luck for Friday.  

Doods - do you tick the box to save messages? 

Moomin -   Mega busy weekend ahead of you. I'm worn out hearing about it   I hope your mum has a fab birthday weekend  

Erica - fingers crossed for good results on Monday. Sorry to hear work is manic. Lets hope it settles down soon.

I finally pick up my new car tomorrow. I'm very excited about it as I have been struggling organising lifts and public transport since before xmas. I will have my freedom back at last!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Shazia and Murtle for your replies. 

I didn't tick the box so I guess that explains it.  

Oh well - now I just have to face the fact that no one replied   .

D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ali so sorry hun... this tx business is such a nightmare when if fails eh. Keep strong xxxx

Misky how you feeling now??

Kelly good luck for e/c tommorow... i think you need to prepare for it to b slightly nasty and hopefully you'll sail through!! I didn't think about it at all and got all shocked and scared on the table.. mind u it didn't help that dh was banished as soon as we got there.. hopefully they let yours stay!!  Got it all crossed fro ots of lovely eggies..  xxx

Moomin glad you're feeling better xx

Murtle  ooh new car how exciting!! What are you getting?? Hope your ok too honey xx

Doods.. i'm terrible at replying, tend to do a load in 1 go. I'm sure people still love you xx

Shazia and Lilly  

Been back today for my repeat bloods.. won't get the result till tommorow though. I think the nurse thought that i hoped for good news and tried to ease me into the idea it will probably be 0 or just above. She looked a bit shocked when i said i hoped that it would be. I had to explain that i want this chapter over and would hate to be kept hanging on for ages or for something else to be wrong. 

Also managed to get our follow up with the consultant booked for 19th april.. really soon. 

Love to all  S xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC KELLY


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aliso 1 - I am so sorry to see that you got a BFN 

Star - You are being so brave about all of this 

ERIKA - Things are good with me at the moment thank you for asking  How about you?

Moomin 05 - I am glad to hear that you are feeling better now 

Murtle - Happy New Car 

                          *Kellydallard - Good Luck for E/C tomorrow*


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know I have just had a text message from Kelly to say that they collected 8 eggs from her, so she will get 4 of them and they are really good and also DH sperm was good to.

She should be home in about an hour or so, she found it painful, but has had a sleep and some dinner.

The clinic will call her tomorrow with ET on Sunday.

Good luck Kelly -          

Make sure you get plenty of rest now

Love to you both

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Kelly - well done on the eggs. Sending     to them for some lovely embies.   for the   tomorrow.

Moomin -  how are you. Hope the ms is still going easy on you. good luck with the appointment on Saturday.

Starr - Glad you are being so   . You really are a Starr and I hope the next chapter has a happy ending for you hon.

Murtle - have you got your car yet?

 to Erica, Petal, Sarah, Sair, Jed    , Ali, Lilly, Molly, Holly and anyone I've missed. Have a good weekend.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Well done with the 8 eggs hunny  
I hope you are now feeling well and have my fingers crossed for a great fert rate


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Sounds like you are going to be really busy  nice things to look forward to mind you.   for the 19th, it's not very far away is it.  only a week til Easter & hopefully chocolate & sausage will be plentiful   
Kelly -     8 eggs well done you. Get plenty of rest & loads of     for et on Sunday.
Moomin - Good to hear you are back to normal   Hope the sickness is over for you now.
Lilly - I'm ok thanks, a bit upset   because   is still here. 12 days now, looks like the smear tx has really buggered up my system & I really do hate having   Good to hear that all is well with you, take care.
Murtle - Oooohh lucky you having a new car   So how is it then? And how fab is it to have your freedon back & gain all that time lost on public transport. Bet you'll be dashing off everywhere over the weekend   
Ali -    sorry to hear about your BFN. Take time out & one day at a time sweetheart it's very hard to come to terms with it all. Treat yourself, you deserve something nice. Thinking of you.

   to Candy, Shazia, Sarah, Doods & everyone else. Have a great weekend. I've got Monday off work so will try & catch up with you all on Tuesday if I can. If not it will be towards the end of the week   

Erica.xx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Just to let you all know I had 6 weeks scan and we have 1 strong heart beat...I feel I can relax a lille now..just a little....

Bobble x


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

I just want to say so sorry to Starr..I have not been on FF so only just read the news. 


Well done on the 8 eggies Kelly and good luck for Sunday.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Bobble great news on the scan honey. How fab to see a strong heartbeat xx

Kelly.. great eggies girl.. hope you're not too sore..


Ok need to pass on my news...  called the clinic this avo for my result.... spoke to a different nurse who went off and when she came back said.."great all ok. Good positive, all ok!!". I chocked said "No my bloods last week were 15 and i've had a bleed!!". Now the nurse was confused, went off spoke to the doc and confirmed my count was 392 and a good positive. She told me she would get Jenny (in charge nurse) to call me back... Got the call a few minutes later for Jenny who told me i was unique!! Hmm yep that me!! I need to repeat the bloods on monday and she cannot tell me either way good or bad. However she did tell me that it's not all gloom and doom like last week!!  She said that she'd never seen bloods go from 15 to 392 in a week!!  

So basically i'm back to waiting. The test is def a  but they seem uncertain if it will continue. I asked if maybe 2 implanted latish and the bleed was 1 embie giving up but the other had stuck around. She said that it's possible..

Oh why oh why is nothing simple with me eh!!

Love to all Starr xxxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Star I really hope this is good news for you.  I have everything crossed!!!

         

Please let this be the one for you!

Good luck hun.  XX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Starr, I have been meaning to message you but just haven't known what to say and then this ..... how confusing is life with so many ups and downs and waiting and worrying, but god I so hope that those levels keep on rising, keep strong and let us know the minute you find out please xxxx

Booble so pleased x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - OMG that is such good news, I am hoping and preying that things continue to in the right direction for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well E/C was really painfull,I was in tears pretty much from the start,the Consultant kept apologizing bless him.They got 8 eggs,so I am well happy as there was enough to egg share    So I am sitting at home wondering how our 4 precious eggs are doing. When the embryoligyst came to see us later in the afternoon she seemed really happy about the eggs and she was very impressed with Michaels sperm as it has improved loads since the last test which is a big relief.

I have got to call them in the morning to see if they have fertilised,so I will keep you all posted,cant thankyou all enough for your lovely support,you lot are my life line.

Have got my BIL's laptop so I WILL do personals tomorrow

Love to all

Kelly sore belly

ps-Starr,OH MY GOD I cant believe it,thats fantastic hunny 

pps-Moomin-thanks so much for passing the news on hunny


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - congratulations on your 8 eggs. Sorry to hear it was so painful  . I hope that you are feeling better today and get good news this morning    

Starr - OMG - hope that you get good news on Monday      I have everything crossed for you for ggod news     

Bobble - congratulations on your scan  - glad everything is OK  

Ali - so sorry to hear it was a BFN    

Hi Erica   hope you are OK and work is not too manic.

Hi to Moomin, Lilly, Murtle, Linds, Candy, Doods & everyone else  

I had my 8.5 week scan yesterday - very relieved as all OK & strong heartbeat  

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sarah, fab news that you saw the heartbeat, congratulatiosn again, well done Kelly on being able to egg share, looking forward to some good news, Starr keping everything crossed, love to all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon al,

I am blobbing on the sofa with BIL's laptop while my mum is doing my cleaning   I  called the clinic this morning ans 3 out of the 4 have fertilised,so we are very happy with that.We have got to call them again tomorrow to see how they are cracking.It feels really weird here at the mo as my MIL has taken Oli to Yorkshire,thats where we should be right now,hopefully E/T will be Monday and then we can go and join them,missing Oli like mad.

I am still feeling really sore at the mo,hope it will get better before Mon.

Starr-Cant believe how things are working out for you hunny,are they going to scan you??

Bobble & Sarah-fab news on your scans,you both must be over the moon,enjoy every minute.

Promise to o more catching up very soon,have missed you lot loads 

Kelly sore belly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Great news on the three embies


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly fab news honey. Have a real lazy time til Monday. Sending you loads of love and luck sweetie xxxx


Sharz


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Kelly great news on the eggies... hope they continue to do well till monday.. hey 
Easter will be early for you xxxxx

Shazia can't beleive you're nearly 12 weeks already!!! Is it startting to sink in yet?? xx

Aless.. if you look in... so pleased for you sweetheart... Congratulations...

Lilly ta for the pma and being so considerate to my feeling xxx

Candy..    

Well here in the crazy starrland things are going well. Woke up in a fab mood, bought some more pee stick and got a really dark line instantly!! Then to top a good day picked the winner on the national!! Never ever won before..

So here's hoping my luck has finally turned and i can enjoy the miracle that seems to be happening. I keep thinking that if i just got the hcg reading yesterday and good pos hpt's i would accept the  but as my life is not simple and rarely does luck seem to be on my side i still have to doubt it, wait and see!!

Love to all... thanks again so much for the love, support and


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww Starr I ma so excited, but so damm scared at the same time, did I miss Aless's post ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Aless, sending you hcg doubling vibes, hope those levels keep on rising for you sweetheart


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - congratulations on the 3 embies. Good luck for tomorrow    

Starr - fingers crossed for you   

Sarahjj
x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all, 

Not posted on this thread before but popped in for some advice. Just had a BFN on our second DUIU (yesterday) and need to ring clinic tomorrow to arrange review appointment. 

What DP and I need to decide  is whether or not to go for another IUI or to move to IVF now. We are self funding, so I guess to a certain extent it is up to us. What concerns me about moving to IVF is the money, more invasive, and end of treatment road . .  . what puts me off staying with IUI is the lower chance of success, and how many times we can put ourselves through the 2ww in those circumstances. At the same time - we do have a time constraint - my DP is 16 years older than myself and we said from the outset that we would not try this indefinitely because of his age . . . Oh dilemmas . .  .

Any advice on this gratefully received . . .

Thanks 

Clarabelle


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,


Starr-cant believe how its all turning out for you hunny,so happy for you 

Clarebell-welcome to the thread hunny,sorry I cant help you much as it is a very personal decision,all I will say is that me and dh have not regretted one bit having private IVF.

Well we called the clinic again this morning and we now have 2 grade 2 embies ready to return to the mother ship in the morning. After e/t we are going straight to Yorkshire to join the rest of the family,have missed Oli so much its untrue,will be taking the laptop so I can still pester you all

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - That is great news, good luck for E/T tomorrow and enjoy Yorkshire!

Clarabelle - Welcome to this thread 
I am not sure anyone can offer you any advice really. You seem to understand fully the pros and cons of deciding either way so not much we can say. At the end of the day only you and dh know what is best for you. Good luck


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Just wanted to wish Kelly all the best for ET today, sending you loads of            hun.  Have a fab time in Yorkshire and make sure you take it easy.

Starr - what fab news... but what a rollercoaster few weeks you have had!  Hang in there chick... everything sounds really positive.... literally!!  Sending you loads of        

Much love to everyone else...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello my lovelies,

Wow lots of news to catch up on today.

Kelly - hope ET went well and you are feeling less sore today. Have a great time in Yorkshire.

Starr - Looks like miracles do happen. I hope todays results are even better and can start to relax and anjoy being pg. Well done on the national!

Clarabell -  welcome! I know how you feel. I didn't hold out much hope for my 3rd IUI, but had it because it was on the NHS. It does work 3rd (or later) time for some people, but obviously I am biased toward IVF now. Good luck whatever decision you make.

Sarah - good news about your scan. Relax and enjoy now. How are you feeling? I made the big leap onto the IUI BFP board today - might see you over there.

We have 11 week scan on Thursday - a little bit nervous but taking all my symptoms as a good sign. Hoping to tell our families the following week. 

Big   to Holly, Erica, Jilly, Lilly, Sair, Petal, Murtle, Molly, Moomin, KJ, Catwoman, Bobble, Jed and everyone else.

D x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Just to let you know, That starr didnt get good news today,
her levels have gone down    and they now have to repeat the bloods on wednesday 

Starr wil be back with us, when she feels up to posting 

Love a very sad looby   
xxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Star -    

I don't know what to say.  What an awful rollercoaster you've been on.  My thoughts are with you. 

Take some time out my love and drop in when you're feeling up to it.

Take care.

XXX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - thinking of you loads at the moment,      sending loads of love to both you and  your DH

take care of yourself

Loads of love

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr - I am so sorry sweetheart. My heart goes out to you both  

Kelly -  I hope et went smoothly. Have a fab time witht he family in Yorkshire.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh no Starr I am so sorry honey xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Starr honey, my thoughts are with you.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[size=30pt]25 days until the IUI girls meet, any more takers?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Panic over   I couldn't get on to this site yesterday and was beginning worry I was going to get withdrawal symptoms!

Star – I am sorry to see that your levels are not to good  

Doods28 – Good luck for your scan on Thursday, gosh 11 weeks already! Do you get a due date on Thursday then?

Alessandra – It is such good news to see your HCG has more than doubled  

Kellydallard - I hope E/T went well and you are taking it easy in Yorkshire!  

Murtle -   Hope you are well.

I was just updating the list and was wundering if any of you with BFP's have any due dates to add yet?
Also If anyone has herd from or seen any posts from Welshy? I have done a little search for her but cant find any news!

Well girls I am off to walk my dog. Must get some exercise .....


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you all know I have had a text from Kelly to say that Egg Transfer went well yesterday, and unfortunately she can't get her lap top to work in Yorkshire but she  will be back on Saturday!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - glad that ET went well. hope you are feeling OK. Lots of luck now for your 2ww             

Starr - so sorry    Thinking of you.

Hi Doods - hope you are feeling ok  

Moomin - hope you are ok  

Welcome Clarabelle   Sorry to hear you had a BFN   Good luck with whatever you decide to do next. I had 3 IUIs before moving on to IVF 

Lilly - my EDD is 13/11/06!!!   Thanks

Hi to everyone else

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bobble - Great news that 6 week scan went well    
Kelly -        glad et went well, get plenty of rest & hope you have a good 2ww.
Sarahjj - Fab news that 8½ week scan was all ok   you must be overjoyed & relieved   A strong heartbeat & a November baby   perfect!
Clarabelle - Hello   & welcome aboard. It's hard to advice you on what to do but I'm sure you will do what is best for you & DH   I had 3 failed IUI's before moving onto IVF & hope to be doing my second IVF very soon   Wishing you the very best of luck whatever you decide to do.
Doods - How are you? Wishing you lots of   for your 11 week scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine.
Aless -          
Moomin - Hope your sickness has gone   & thanks for working so hard on the meet.
Lilly - Hope you had a nice dog walk yesterday   nice relaxing form of exercise. How are things with you? Is tx near?
Starr - Thinking of you    & have posted on the other thread. Take care.

  to Murtle, Candy, Sair, Struthie, Shazia & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

just wanted to introduce myself i am 27 dh 29, i dont normally post here, but have been to hospital today as my 1st IUI was abandoned due to no follicles after 25 days of injecting  , my cons has said due to my hormone blood test results being all over the place he is going to refer for IVF @ barts, i have to go for blood test next week at local clinic, waiting list for IVF is 6-9 months is there anyone also at the very begining of this tx

any advice would be great


Tracey


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the   wishes for my scan. All is well with bubs and EDD has been confirmed as 02/11. 

Sorry no time for personals now as I have to go to a meeting but back later.

D x


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

hi ya girls... quick hello to everyone....
can someone tell naughty Bobble to PM me..... 
Hope you are well Struthie..... hi to Starr Murtle Candy Aless and evryone else
lots of love a Jelly with a sore belly (had to go to hospital today to have a yucky check up on my cervix....not to nice...) xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm fine thank you Jelly,sounds like you have had a bad day!
How are those lovely babies of yours?

Love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm back 

First of all.......

Starr-I cant believe whats happened hunny,I am so sorry.thinking of you so much you wouldn't believe 

Erica-GGGGGrrrrr at your hospital,give them a good kick up the  

Candy-feel better soon hunny 

Moomin-thanks for posting for me hunny  hope your ok??

Molly-won anything else lately?? 

Struthie-how are you hunny??

Jellyhead-aaawww your pic is so lovely 

Doods-fab news on the scan hunny,you must be grinning like a cheshire cat   well done  

Tracey-welocme to the thread,there are loads of us all at different stages so any question just yell,we are always here when you need us hunny,good luck with everything

Big hello's to Sarah,clare,lilli-murtle,linds and all you other lovlies

Well we have come back a day early from Yorkshire,dont get me wrong its lovely there ,I was just getting so bored and the house we were staying in was a 3 story town house and it felt so cramped. So we are back and unpacked alreday,Michael bless him is knackered after doing all the lifting     ah well

Thanks for all the good luck wishes for e/t,in the end we had 2 grade 2 embies(the other one didnt make it) e/t was really quite painfull,the consultant was lovely,he asked if I had had any surgery on my cervix    so I said no cos I haven't ,he said it was tricky to get the catheter in so he had to jig around abit and that is what hurt.

Feel really weird at the mo,like it hasn't actually happened I am really bloated and keep getting little sharp pains down below and I am eating like a horse    I am not doing very well in this 2ww though and I am not even half way through yet,I am trying so hard to stay posotive but I am so scared of a negative result   

Anyway thats enough on me,so glad to be back

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just for you Kelly  

                                                                                                                               

Almost there!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Tracey - I hope you don't have to wait that long for Tx. Hope the blood tests are ok.

Struthie-   &  

Doods - Fab news sweetie  

Lovely to hear from you Jelly. I hope the examination wasn't too unpleasant for you.  

Starr - I hope you are ok sweetheart. Thinking of you. I hope you were spoiled rotten on your birthday.

Aless -    

 to all the other lovely ladies.

I have the in-laws down for the weekend. Have been busy cleaning and cooking. My house has never looked so good before!

Happy Easter. Don't eat tooo much choccie!!!!!! 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sarahjj - I have put your due date on to the list 

ERIKA - I still do not feel ready to go for TX again just yet. Maybe another couple of months  How are you? 

Tcardy - Welcome 

Doods - Great news from scan  I have put your edd on the list.

Kellydallard - Welcome back!!!!!!!!
How are you feeling? Sending loads of  your way.

Murtle - How are you? I hope it is not to stressful with the in-laws 

Well girls I had a great day yesterday. My DH woke me up with breakfast in bed. He had a picnic all ready in the boot of our car (without me knowing) and told me to get ready as we were going for a surprise. He took us in to the countryside for a picnic which was just lovely, just what i needed! It was all in the name of our wedding anniversary which is coming up on Wednesday which I am ashamed to say I had not thought about at all until that point 

​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all & happy egg eating !!

It was so funny yesterday cos we got told off by Oli ,he saw the empty box from an egg and we had the night before and cos we had told him he couldn't open his till today,he told us off   little monkey   it was quite funny getting told off by a 5 year old though.

No other news from me really,keep thinking bad thoughts cos I keep getting funny af type pains but the clinic told me to expect that,so thats really messing with my head   tmi coming up   got quit alot of cm yesterday,it was clumpy not streaky(sorry for putting you off your easter eggs ) have also got massive (.)(.) . So as you can see I am driving myself mad,ah well atleats I am half way through tomoorrow 

Lily-ah your picnic sounds lovely  what a lovely hubby you have,have a lovely anniversary hunny  

Murtle-wow thanks for all the orange spots lets hope they do the trick eh?? hope your ok  

Loads of love to all I am off to boss Michael around as the house is a tip 

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - hope you are doing OK and the 2ww is not driving you too insane.            

Lilly - your picnic sounds lovely. Happy anniversary for Wednesday!    

Murtle- hope youe weekend with the inlaws goes well  

Hi & welcome to Tracey & good luck with your blood tests this week. Hope you don't have too long to wait for tx    

Hi Erica - hope you are OK  

 to everyone else.

HAPPY EASTER everyone    Enjoy those eggs!!

Sarahjj
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning girlies,

Hope you all had a good Easter weekend. I had a great time at a friends wedding then breaking the news to my family and friends. They were all so happy and excited - it was lovely. Doing the same thing this weekend with DPs family. We have decided to put the scan photo on the fridge as DPs brother did this and had MIL v confused as she didn't know which one of the 3 brothers it was!

Kelly - Good to see you back hon. Not too long to go now. Sending you loads of     vibes.

Lilly - What a lovely DH you have. Have a   tomorrow.

Murtle - Hope you had a good weekend with the in-laws.

Erica - Hope you had a very good weekend   .

 to Srtuthie, Jelly, Tracey, Sair, Bobble, Sarah, Clarabell, Moomin, Linds and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Doods-glad you had a nice weekend  must be lovely telling all your friends and family  funny about the pic on the fridge 

Big hello to all you other lovlies!!

Daft question but am I the only one on 2ww at the mo? feeling abit like billy no mates and I am so tempted to test even though its too early,driving myself mad.

I have asked a question on the nurses thread and on another board I post on about cm,sorry for tmi coming up!!!!!! Every time I wipe I am getting little lumpy bits of cm its not stretchy like when ovulating. I have had some really good replies and all the ladies that had it went on to get a bfp,trying not to get too excited though  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Remember Mrs Dallard!!! No testing early *


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E BY ECK,

The pee stick    are every where   I hope they realise they are not getting paid  

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

I'm afraid the     do it for the love of their job   . But seriously please don't test early it'll only make you more stressed. Try to keep yourself busy and stay   .

Can't help with the CM thing - I didn't really notice anything unusual.

D x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

did you all have a good easter weekend, i was in bed ill for most of it but feeling a lot better now, off for blood test this arvo 

Kelly - no testing early    , is this your 1st ivf?

just trying to get to know everyone so cant really write lots of personals at the mo

take care


Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Tracey.

Yup its my 1st IVF and I am driving myself barmy .Sorry you were feeling pants,I had flu for about 2 weeks not long ago,it was horrid.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Keeping everything crossed kelly, welcome to the thread Tracey
Cxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly stay away from the pee sticks,you naughty girl!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you have all had a good easter weekend 

I don't have long so will be quick, just enough time to say.....

Kellydallard - Please don't test yet! The other are right, whatever the result was you would doubt it!
If it was + you have the whole issue of what if it is the HCG shot, if it is - then you would be seriously down at a time when it is important to try and stay as Positive as you can. It is just to soon chick.
Try and relax and enjoy some time of being able to look at things as "maybe I am". Easy for me to say I know but we are all thinking of you


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like the    are on to you Kelly!!!!!

Not long now sweetie. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Lilly - Your picnic sounded lovely. What a smashing DH you have.   to you both.

I survivied the in-laws but I'm not sure they survived me! I tried to finish them off with an undercooked fish lasagne   They kept overdoing it telliing me what a lovely meal it was when we all  know it was pants. Oh well, the apple crumble was good   They bought me a lovely G&B egg which I polished off in one sitting after they left - couldn't possibe share it  . No wander I gained 2lbs at ww tonight   Back on the treadmill tomorrow  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi lovelies, hope you all had a lovely Easter   
Doods - The 2nd Nov aaww  fantastic! Glad you enjoyed your friends wedding & how exciting it must have been telling everyone your news   
Kelly -        enough said!!
Tracey - Welcome aboard &   with your treatment. Hope the blood tests went well    & that you're feeling better now.
Murtle - Hope the in-laws didn't mess your spotless house up   I'm sure the meal was lovely & don't worry about the chocolate, you'll get that 2lb back off in no time   
Sarah - Hiya   you ok lovely? Have you starting telling people yet & is there any sign of a bump? 
Moomin - Hope the sickness has gone now   & I'm gutted I can't make the meet   
Lilly - You ok poppet?   You'll know when you're ready to move on with tx & we'll all be here for support. What a gorgeous DH you have   breakfast in bed & a surprise picnic bless his heart.   for today hope you have a lovely evening.

  to Struthie, Candy & everyone else.

I had a lovely Easter........lots of chocolate, a day out with my niece & nephew, lots of drinking  with friends & my sausage ban finally ended     basically the perfect weekend!!! Glad to see the back of AF, afterall she stayed with me for 19 days   Now I just want my hospital results, my initial smear was the end of September & following a biopsy Jan & the loop Mar, I'm still waiting for the all clear & the green light to move on with fertility tx   HOW LONG!!!!!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Well, the inevitable has arrived! Having been posting on the various IUI threads for a couple of months, I now must face facts! We are due our first IVF appointment at the beginning of May after just one shot at IUI (consultant said it was the preferred option as i overstimulated on the IUI). So, now I'm introducing myself on this thread so that I can get to know you all before i start tx in May.

So... er.... hello! Can i buy anyone a drink??!!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Hopeful4712 - Welcome to this thread  
(mine is a diet coke pls   )

Kellydallard - How are you doing?  

ERIKA - What are you doing here if the sausage ban is up??  

Murtle - I am glad you survived your in-laws   And they survived your cooking  

I am feeling a little down today, I have managed to put a pound back on this week


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

hope you dont mind me jumping in however really need some advise from you wise ladies!

we did an iui cycle last march however i didnt respond to puregon(only 4amps for whole attempt) and our clinic at the time advised that we would be better off doing ivf due to me being pcos and risk of too many follicles however we moved and changed clinics and our new clinic due a ov induction cycle prior to ivf(all nhs tx) to agge how you will do on the real thing- so we d/r and stimmed and got a good responce from menopur and were told to have bms however saldy it didnt work

we have now been told we can start ivf in 3months however i asked about now doing iui as from the OI i got 1 great follicle , clinic rang today to advise we can do IUI however this would be self funded

so my question to you is- given the choice what would you do?

Nhs ivf in 3months
or
self funded IUI on same protcol as IVF (i have to d/r reg to resopond)

thanks for reading 

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


Ps has anyone heard from billie? the girls on the north east thread are getting restless to hear her news on bump


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope you are all ok,sorry this is a quick one,but my friend is on her way and I am still in a mess!!!

Well I have managed to stay away from the pee sticks so far,can I ask a question though (please dont shout at me) My clinic want me to take a pee sample in on Tues but I wont get the results till weds,and I really dont think I can wait that long  I have bought a 1st response and was wondering if I could test on Sun/mon as the hcg will be way out my system,sunday will be 13 dpt??

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Awwww you're a pal ordering my drink too  Manchester Part II      
Hopeful - Welcome aboard   nice to "meet" you & what a great place this. The girls are fab, lots of support & advice & help through the highs & lows. I had a failed IVF at the New Year & hope to go again soon so if I can answer any questions please feel free to ask away. My drink  is the same as Lilly's a diet coke (only I have a dash of vodka in mine   ) You'll notice my mate Jilly is a bit more common, cider & black what's that all about   It has shrunk her brain too   wait and see!
Kelly -          
Lilly - Don't worry about 1lb mate   you'll get that back off in no time at all   As for posting on the site, I only do it at work so don't waste any potential sausage time believe me   

Lots of      to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Hopeful - If you're buying, I'll have champagne....after all we are celebrating a new friendship....cheers! Best of luck with the Tx  

Kelly - I can see we're going to have our work cut out keeping you away from those pee sticks      

Lilly -     . Post chocolate blues! I gained 2lbs last week so I win  

Julie - Got a new job in advertising?   You're doing a fab job in rallying people for the meet. Such a shame I can't come.

Erica - sounds like you had a fab weekend.     for sausage! Let's hope the hossie pulls their finger out and gives you the go ahead. You've been so patient.

Jilly - cider & bllack   You're a top bird! What more is there to say!  

Struthie - lovely to hear from you. Best of luck with the next cycle.    

Moomin, Doods & Sarah - Hope you lovely ladies are blossoming. Did you have extra easter eggs for your bumps?

Starr - thinking of you often    

Nothing much to report my end. I'm way behind on my coursework and deadlines are looming. Only thing is since I got my new car I want to go out all the time! 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle 
 with your coursework & of course you are enjoying your new car, who wouldn't!! Champagne you classy chick   what does that make my mate Poops on her cider & black then   And it's a small dash of black by the way she's very fussy about that   measures it herself!!

Don't worry about weight gain, you'll get it back off! Easter is about over indulging in the nice things   Will be getting   with the hospiotal on Monday if they don't give me my results, it will have been 6 weeks which is more than long enough. When you think I had my smear test at the end of September & we are now in April you can see what a good patient girl I've been. 6-8 weeks for smear results, 6 weeks for biopsy results & now another 6 weeks for tx results. Don't think they appreciate how worrying it is & more importantly for me how much I want/need to move on with fertility tx     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Hope it's a small crate   Jilly only has to have a couple of halves & she's anybodys if you know what I mean   She is such a lightweight, her words not mine!!

Jilly - So after Manchester you THINK you can drink do you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

just the other 51 weekends during the year


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello my lovelies,

Hopeful - nice to 'meet' you. As it's virtual booze I'll have some Champers too! Good luck with your treatment hon. You have come to the right place - the ladies on here are brilliant and will keep you smiling   .

Erica - Glad the sausage ban is over. Hope you are enjoying your hot sausage   .

Jilly - Good to see you back and good news about your treatment.   .

Kelly -   still watching you   . Hope you are doing ok hon.

Lilly and Murtle - Glad the easter bunny was good to you both. Don't worry about those extra pounds -we all love you anyway   .

Struthie - Onward and upward, well done you.   for your next   .

Big       to everyone else.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods
Hope you're ok lovely   Actually my sausage isn't so much hot, more battered    Take care you & bump.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Been awol for a while sorry, but have been keeping up to date on things!

Kelly..................NO Is that obvious enough for you? 

Hiya Hopeful welcome. Lets see if peeps are going all out with champers I'll have a bottle of red then please!!!

Erika, glad to see the sausage ban is over . Hope you get good news from hospital on Mon.

Poops. hey girl. So nice to have you back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Doods, hey sweetie how are you? Hope bump is fine. Are you getting big, I feel mahussive! 

Moomin, you ok love? Not hearing alot from you these days  

Well went for nuchal scan today. Have been dreadig it for some reason , but am happy to confirm that all is perfect. Bubs was dancing around most of the time, the cons was a tad scary as the whole time he was scanning me he didn't say a word and it was slightly unnerving, and he spent ages looking at the heart, and I was convinved something was wrong until he put the speaker on and the heartbeat belted out!!! He could have warned us!! Anyway, the risk of downs is less than one in 2, 400 which he said was excellent so am well pleased and can now start to relax and really enjoy.

Big loves to you all

Shazia xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

I am so sorry girls but I started to bleed today    went out to the pics with Oli and dh and couldn't even concentrate on the film.Got home and went to loo-more blood.So what did I do next?? yup you have guessed it I DID A HPT     I am so sorry but I was just looking for a reassurance if that sounds mad.  (only just read struthies post on the other thread about first response being crap) so now my head is in a tizz,just wanna hit the wine bottle and its so hard to keep it together in front of Oli.

Apologies for doing a test,couldnt reason with the good Kelly in my head that all you lovelies had told not to do one.

kelly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55304.new.html#new


----------

